# best exterior glass polish??



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

hi guys,

just wondering what is the best stuff to use to polish my exterior windows and when is the best time to apply it? im assuming when all the cleaning,polishing and waxing has been done?


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

I usually do my glass last.

Try Gtechniq G4, its very easy to use. Or AG car glass polish. both are good.

Then seal them up with something, sealant, wax, specific glass sealant (like G3)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autoglym glass polish is pretty good. you can use it once you've finished washing and drying the car


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

cheers guys, perfect answers , just one thing, am i best applying say the AG glass polish on and off with seperate pieces of kitchen towels?


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

apply it with an applicator, and buff it off with a microfibre. 

I dont find the kitchen towel trick is much use with glass polish tbh. It works very well with spray cleaners on glass, as it stops the smearing.
But a polish will dry out before its buffed so you wont get any smearing.


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

ok kool, what kind of applicator? like a cloth or buffing pad?


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Not really a glass polish but i use AF rejuvenate with great results.


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

DW enthusiast said:


> ok kool, what kind of applicator? like a cloth or buffing pad?


a microfibre/foam applicator pad or a microfibre cloth, or a cotton cloth will work fine.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AG Glass Polish or Barkeepers Friend.

Tried Ceriglass yesterday and it works really well.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

GTechniq G4 or Duragloss Nu Glass. If you need to remove light scratches or wiper marks try Car Pro's Ceri Glass.


----------



## DW enthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

lemkey said:


> a microfibre/foam applicator pad or a microfibre cloth, or a cotton cloth will work fine.


spot on mate


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

+1 for AG glass polish


----------

